# Banana leaf?



## skiipy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey all..

So my mom likes to make an asian dish that involves cooking a banana leaf (just on heat or a fire, with nothing else). We don't eat the banana leaf but we wrap food with it and use it as a plate for that specific dish.

During the day I have the mouse cage open so that they can explore a big table that I have set up for them. I had an idea so I built a little hut for them with the cooked banana leaf as a roof. I didn't expect them to take it down immediately and eat the leaf though..

I took it away just in case, but I was wondering, what do you think of banana leaves? We use them all the time for our food, so I figured it might be safe to let them eat it and play with it?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

That I know of banana Leaves aren't poisinous


----------

